# EDUP 300M802.11n wireless USB adapter (dongle)



## phrank3842 (Feb 21, 2012)

I am looking for a driver for a EDUP 300M802.11n wireless USB adapter (dongle). I had it working OK but it has stopped. Unable to locate driver disc.


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

You should find the installation software (driver etc) on the adapter manufacturer's website. Unfortunately, with EDUP being an obscure brand I've never heard of before now, I have not been able to provide a link to their website (if indeed they have one).


----------



## Rits (Dec 29, 2011)

Download EDUP drivers from below link: EDUP Driver Download / EDUP Store » Driver Download


----------

